
Harvard Law Prof. Is Representing Harvey Weinstein. Students Demand Resignation - mnm1
http://reason.com/blog/2019/02/26/ronald-sullivan-harvey-weinstein-harvard
======
airbreather
It seems Harvard chose poorly who they admitted - representation is
fundamental to justice and if the supposed future generation of leaders are
allowed to think otherwise then the US has got much worse to worry about than
Trump.

~~~
Fjolsvith
On the flip side, it seems Harvard chose poorly who they tenured. Weinstein
sympathizers just don't care about the #metoo movement.

